# Do I need to replace my circuit breaker box?



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like the 3 or 4th up on the right is not used or labeled> Can you remove a breaker and install 2 slimline breakers?


----------



## greenlantern (Aug 11, 2008)

the electrician who replace the circuit breaker panel was too lazy to label it. So what you're saying it that I can replace the fat circuit breaker with 2 slim ones? If so, what type should I use? I looked online and can't seem to find any slim 20a.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

You need to open the cover and see if every breaker has a wire on it. The 4-15 amp breakers look like slimline's or (pancakes or whatever you want to call them) from the picture.
Slimelines are a single pole breaker that only takes up 1/2 of a space. I don't like them. Your panel is rated for certain amount of breakers. Check and see how many breakers it is designed for. It will be on the label or you can contact the manufacturer to find out. Then count the breakers you have. If you have the correct amount with no spares or more than recommended (Slimline's) included then you just might have to change it out. 
In the picture, does it show all the breakers or did you cut off the top of the panel.

Those unmarked breakers could be hiding a spare. So look inside.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

The model number you listed gave all the information you need as to the panel and its # of circuits. It is a main lug 12 space 24 circuit single phase 125 amp panel. If every single space has a tandem or twin single pole breaker in it you will have 2 x 12 = 24.... 120 volt circuits. Any space above the bottom two double pole breakers for the oven and cooktop can have tandem breakers installed. So all those 20 amp single poles can be replaced with tandem breakers like the 15's. Only be sure to install 20 amp tandems. Like the others said I'd check to see if that tandem 15 that isn't labeled is being used. My guess is yes since it is in the 'on' position. Don't be to quick to critisize your electrician there are usually a lot of reasons why something may or may not have been done. If that tandem 15 is being used you still have 6 single pole circuits available to you using tandem breakers.
Tandems are designed and listed for use in this panel so they are fine to use and will perform as well as any other breaker.
Murray tandems are common.... you should be able to get them locally just about anywhere.



> So what you're saying it that I can replace the fat circuit breaker with 2 slim ones?


I believe I answered this above. The two bottom breakers are double poles, they use two full spaces. The 20 amp breakers are full size single pole breakers that you see in your panel and use one full space. So one tandem will fit in one full space giving you 2 branch circuits at 120 volts each. 

So you need to tell us what voltage or appliance is required for your new circuit then we can determine if you need a tandem or a double pole breaker. You will be able to do either.


----------



## greenlantern (Aug 11, 2008)

I just got these from lowes. 
 It's the same type (MH-T) as the 2 15a already in the circuit breaker panel.
The master bathroom circuit breaker is connected to a GFI and a light fixture. I'm planning to replace that with the circuit breaker that I just bought. The new line is going to the garage to run light tools (drill), vacuum, lights and on special occasion 4 computers, monitors and speakers. We don't really plugged in anything in the GFI outlet in the bathroom, don't like to use hair dryer.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

The master bath appears to be position 1 on the panel in the upper left. Just remove it and install your 20 amp tandem. Reconnect the black wire for the bathroom to the new breaker. Then your good to run your new branch circuit.


----------



## greenlantern (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone.:thumbup:


----------

